# highly strung puppy



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

I took Coco back to the vets this morning for a check after after his snip and he said he was highly strung which I agree with. Any noise and he will growl or bark, his shy of new people. Anyway I'm not sure how to deal with this anybody got any ideas please.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

What behaviour did he exhibit at the vets for him to make this assessment of him?

I think having the cocker spaniel in the mix does make our cockapoos very excitable and high energy dogs, and they do need lots of stimuli which you can do with training and playing etc... and later could look into other activities such as agility or flyball.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

not sure we were on about keeping his buster collar on because his trying to lick his wound and he said its because his highly strung. Coco isn't nasty in anyway and he doesn't show his teeth. I think he is nervous.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

holicon said:


> not sure we were on about keeping his buster collar on because his trying to lick his wound and he said its because his highly strung. Coco isn't nasty in anyway and he doesn't show his teeth. I think he is nervous.


Take no notice of your vet what a thing to say!!!

Most dogs will want to lick their wounds and has nothing to do with being "highly strung".

If he based licking his wound as being "highly strung" then that would go for most of the dog population.

Just forget what he said hun and enjoy Coco for the wonderful dogs they are.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You will know your dog better than anyone else... 

Being high energy isn’t a bad thing, Coco isn’t nasty, just lively and energetic maybe :S and the nervous behaviour may become less as he gets reassured in new situations  

Keep your chin up ..... I love an active, high energy cockapoo.. xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

He will grow in confidence and become more chilled as he gets older. Plenty of training and good leadership from you and he'll start to understand his place in the world. Everything is a new experience for a young pup and they are bound to be a bit uncertain to start with. You'll see him mature in leaps and bounds.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If you yourself think he's nervous of certain things then i would be inclined to make sure he is exposed to these things as much as poss but in a positive way.
IE: If its men that he dosnt like try to get them to give him his favourite treat when he meets them ,if its a noise again give him a treat when he hears it .
Im just going by what all the books say ,it seems to be working for Buddy (who by the way is very wriggly and bouncy all the time!!)


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I took him to a park the other day hoping to meet more dogs, not one there. When his better I will try going into town with a bigger park. I've been getting the kids to ride their bikes by him to get him use to that. Hopefully by the end of the 6 weeks school holidays he may of improved.

I don't think the vet likes crossbreeds much because when I took him for his first injections he called him a "accident". I'll go to a different vets next time.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG thats horrid!!! He dosnt sound like a nice vet to me,the first guy i saw at my vets was strange to say the least but i saw someone else today who was really nice so think i will ask to see him in future,prehaps theres another vet at the practice you can see??


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe Coco could feel the negative vibe from your vet mixed with him knowing the last time he went he came away minus his testicles, tender andd left with a wound to lick..... think I'd be highly strung too


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

holicon said:


> I don't think the vet likes crossbreeds much because when I took him for his first injections he called him a "accident". I'll go to a different vets next time.


I would certainly be finding another vet if I was you!!! Remember you are paying your vet and expect a kind, professional,friendly service. You also have to trust your vet because, should the worst happen you need to know they are giving you sound advice!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is terrible .. yep new vets I think ... Shame Coco wasn't a bit more aggressive, someone needs to bite that vet .. crossbreeds have a place, along with pure breeds 

I suppose everyone has an opinion, I just wish they wouldn't share the stuff that may upset others sometimes ... not a very professional comment coming from a vet, surely vets treat and care for all animals ... :S


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

If I were you I would take your highly strung accident to a vet who understands what professionalism means. 

If he continues to treat his customers who own crossbreeds in that way-sure many will follow suit.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow! How rude! I agree, time for a new vet! I think they forget that you are actually paying them to provide a service!  Bad enough saying Coco was highly strung but to call him an accident is terrible! I would want to complain.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes I agree with eveyone above, show your disapproval with your feet - find a nice new vet and write a letter of complaint!

What a narrow minded person he must be - even if he doesn't like crossbreeds he has no right to be so rude and say that to an owner of one!

Makes you wonder why he is a vet at all if he only likes 'certain types' of dogs!! Grrrrrrrr!


----------



## Bailey (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get a new vet. If the vet does not have a good attitude then your dog with act up in that situation. All young dogs get nervous especially when going to the vets - I'm sure he will be fine - enjoy him. :


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks I will be using a different vet next time. Hopefully not until his boosters are due. I think the vet is at an age he should retire


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

I think ur right ............. our old vet retired and 2 young vets have replaced him .......... they're fab and fgull of energy - Dexter loves going in there .......... think hes got an eye for the blond one


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

think you vet is a bit daft. 


are their any dog training classes in your aria, or even dog walking groups. defonetly exspose him to more of the things he is unsure of. go to your local pet shop wth him just to have a wonder and see if their are any adds. ask groomers if they know of any fun days or dog shows, look out for comunity gallas they normaly let dogs in.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller had the whole waiting room laughing at him when he went for booster a couple of weeks ago!! Daniel my vet saw out his last client and went back in to his room and rather than some out and call us he just whilstled and.........Weller stopped squeaking at the cats and took off into the room, leaving me to round up the children and follow him in, where they were half way through the routine exam before I was even able to look like I was in charge!!!
We have a surgery at the end of our road but for the brilliant relationship between my dog and his vet I travel about 18 miles, he is fanbloodytastic and always honest and open but above all compassionate with ALL owners and passionate about his animals. His staff fully expect to NOT go home at 7.30pm at the official end of surgery as their instructions are... if people need to come in book them in!!!! 9pm most days, they are great. So the relationship between you and your vet will be a long one please please make sure you are happy with them


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wow he sounds fantastic!! I think the amount they charge they should all be like that.


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Kendal I was thinking along the same lines as you, taking him to dog events. I will look into dog training classes. Having 4 kids i don't get much free time.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

DONNA said:


> wow he sounds fantastic!! I think the amount they charge they should all be like that.


He is very good and he doesn't charge huge bills. Can definately recommend him if anyone local-ish to Uxbridge middex.
I had an awful experience a few years ago when our greyhound got attacked by a german shep. It was a sunday and obviously an emergency so ended up at the local medivet......wow they know how to charge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
£1000 for first patch up and they did an awful job, just sewed wound up which most people know and definately vets should know, is something you don't rush into with a "dirty" wound i.e a bite, as germs, risk of infection etc.
So Bobby ended up going in again as all the stitched skin died and the wound opened up. 2nd op needed which involved taking a skin flap from his thigh/ belly area and grafting over the wound, finally a proper job was done and then they wanted to charge me another £1000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was not happy and kicked up a fuss in the end cheif vet said he would reduce bill to cost price................£300. Bit of a difference don't you think. I think many vets know people will pay anything to fix their pet and with the help of insurance companies obviously paying out these HUGE bills, feel free to charge what they like. 
It was after this incident that the documentry about medivet was aired......AWFUL!
Moral of my long rant.........find a good vet


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd suggest it's the vet that is highly strung  Yum-Yum had the snip two weeks ago, no collar afterwards and didn't even notice they'd gone. I agree see a different vet next time.

Julia xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

My vet says he knows your vet Julia.
Piece of useless info there tee hee


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Karen your vet sounds great x


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't think the vet likes crossbreeds much because when I took him for his first injections he called him a "accident". I'll go to a different vets next time.[/QUOTE]

I had the exact same problem... my OLD vet was very anti cockerpoo she kept implying the HER breed are prone to problems cause of the two mixed breeds i took her to another vet and they were fab with her treat her like a queen!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Queen treatment for Izzy Bear .. just how it should be ... you need to like your vet just as much as you need to like your breeder... you trust vets to give you sound advice... it is so important to like and trust them .... 

If a vet said my dogs were accidents or made a comment on THEIR breed... I know my face would give my thoughts away .... ha ha ha ... I like nice people and I think if people have nothing nice to say they shouldn't comment at all ... that’s what I do


----------

